
Ask HN: What are important climate science opensource projects? - pnovodv
Considering that climate research might be somewhat stalled because of new U.S. administration I wonder what are the best ways to help it continue. I&#x27;m a software engineer and I don&#x27;t know much about climate science besides basic physics, so helping with software is my best chance.
======
kyleolivo
I used to work at GFDL and I know that they provide some code on GitHub,
including at least one climate model (MOM6). Also, the Flexible Modeling
System (FMS) is core to the work they do, but you'll have to put your Fortran
hat on. You might also look at PCMDI's repo. They provide tooling that helps
standardize climate data for the international community for use in the
assessment reports. For something more on the distribution and analysis side
(which may be more accessible and interesting to people who aren’t climate
scientists), take a look at the Earth System Grid Federation (ESGF). Hope this
helps!

[https://www.gfdl.noaa.gov](https://www.gfdl.noaa.gov)

[https://github.com/NOAA-GFDL](https://github.com/NOAA-GFDL)

[https://github.com/PCMDI](https://github.com/PCMDI)

[https://github.com/esgf](https://github.com/esgf)

------
mindcrime
I'm not involved in climate science, so I'm hardly an expert, but this is
something I've heard a bit about. It seems to be pretty popular / widely used:

[http://climate.apache.org/](http://climate.apache.org/)

------
LostWanderer
There is this crypto currency called gridcoin where you lend your machine's
processing power for researches like climate change,cancer research... Very
intersting projects there

~~~
fiftyacorn
I mean its a nice idea, but how does that work - wouldnt the spare cycles use
energy and contribute to climate change?

~~~
thatcat
Depends on your locations power source: nuclear, wind, solar, and hydro don't
cause co2 emission.

------
evolve2k
This from a little over a year ago was very informative:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10622615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10622615)

------
sampsonbryce
[https://github.com/UV-CDAT](https://github.com/UV-CDAT)

This is a really good project. The guys that work on this also work on PCMDI
and ESGF.

